# ISO Old Chicago Pepperoni Roll



## shannon in KS (Oct 23, 2005)

My boyfriend loves these!  A friend tried to recreate them, and flopped, and asked me if I knew how.  Unfortunately, I have never tried them, but am told it contains pepperoni, cheese, ranch dressing and green onions....  Any suggestions?


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Shannon, 

I've never been to an Old Chicago restaurant, but I googled and came up with this link to a guy's page that is all about "pepperoni sausage rolls" http://www.fscwv.edu/users/rheffner/pepperoniroll/index.htm

What sort of bread/pastry is the roll? Is it more of a bun/bread roll or like a sausage roll pastry? I've had pigs-in-a-blancket that were made with store bought cressant role pastry and were quite good, might something like that work? Or perhaps some pizza dough like a calzone?


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 23, 2005)

The websites I have seen state it is a "yeasty" dough...  The dough is rolled into a rectangle, toppings put on, then rolled up and cut like cinnamon rolls and baked.  Thanks for the website, I will have to check it out!  Thank you sooo much for the help!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Shannon, don't mention it, we are all here to help one another!  

Your post got me curious so I went to the offical Old Chicago's restaurant site and they this is what they list in their rolls, "_Sicilian Pepperoni Rolls:__Our signature starter! Pizza dough rolled and baked with pepperoni, green onions, ranch dressing, Pepper Jack and Mozzarella. Served with our homemade pizza sauce."
_
So I would make them at home with pizza dough too, and see how that works. I'd probably go with one like the thin crust recipe I use as it doesn't require a lot of yeast rising time.


----------



## shannon in KS (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, I will have to so some experimenting with those ingredients      mwwwwuuhahhhhaaaaaaa


----------

